# Best Kind of Wagon or Cart for Uneven Ground



## Tess (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi, well, it has been a while since I last wrote on this forum...

Okay, some information first, I am interested in having a professional teach our minis how to drive (just for pleasure, not competing). We have very uneven ground in our fields, not hills, but bumps on the ground. It would be like driving on a trail, not like an arena. My question is this...

Which is better, a cart (two-wheeled) or a wagon/buggy/carriage (four-wheeled) on uneven ground? I hear that a cart is easier to maneuver and lighter than a wagon, but the wagon seems sturdier, you don't have to balance the weight. Also, whichever is better, do you have any suggestions for a company to buy from?

Thank You,

Tess


----------



## BSharpRanch (Sep 27, 2017)

For a single horse a two wheeled cart, with suspension. There is a cart builder in Canada that is building some really nicely sprung carts, with independent suspension.

If you are doing a pair, a well sprung four wheeled vehicle is better then a two wheeler as the buggy carries the weight. With carts, even a well balanced one, the horse will be carrying the weight at times when the going is rough and/or uneven. A single horse carries that weight on their back, however a two wheeled cart with a pair, the weight is carried by the horses necks.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 27, 2017)

Are you planning to use them as a team, or as single?

I have a Jerald runabout and have some pretty rough terrain. It has a very stable design. A lower center of gravity is safer. Some of the ez carts are not designed well and tip easily. If you plan to drive alone and not have a passenger, I think the one-man vehicle is most comfortable and safe for driver and horse.

Your trainer will have some good ideas.


----------



## Tess (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for the responses. I have not quite decided whether I want to drive them as a team or single, but probably as a team, so I would probably get a buggy. I found some nice looking ones on Silver Penney Farm. Here is the link... http://www.ccfdriving.com/special.htm

Please let me know what you think of these wagons.

Thanks Everyone




,

Tess


----------



## jventresca (Sep 28, 2017)

Even if you're planning to drive your horses in a pair or team they'll need to be trained as singles first. (in my opinion)

Silver Penney sells vehicles made by Pequea Carriage Shop. You can check out their website too.

http://pequeacarriageshop.com/

They may be able to ship more reasonably. I own several of their vehicles and like them all.

I love the new cut under buggy.


----------



## Tess (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks! I have not seen that website before. Just a question, would a single mini be able to pull one of the wagons not as a team, or would that be too much weight?


----------



## KBEquine (Sep 30, 2017)

Hello, all, I am new to this forum and have been enjoying this thread - I do not yet have a mini & who knows, I might end up with a small pony. But I hope to drive some trails, so this thread has been a wonderful learning experience for me. [i've had horses for a third of a century; never a pony and I am just now learning to drive. I will have SO many questions!] Thanks Kim


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 30, 2017)

KBEquine said:


> Hello, all, I am new to this forum and have been enjoying this thread - I do not yet have a mini & who knows, I might end up with a small pony. But I hope to drive some trails, so this thread has been a wonderful learning experience for me. [i've had horses for a third of a century; never a pony and I am just now learning to drive. I will have SO many questions!] Thanks Kim


Welcome!I had horses about as long as you before I ventured into the world of minis and driving. Best thing I ever did!


----------



## jventresca (Oct 3, 2017)

Tess, I would ask Melvin at Pequea if he recommends the carriage you're interested in for a single mini. He'll know the weight of the carriage and be able to give you more information about them.


----------

